# Help me choose the right psu



## Newbie11 (Jul 20, 2014)

Which psu should i choose  between these two options:
 1. coolermaster thunder 500w
2. crosair vs550?


----------



## rijinpk1 (Jul 20, 2014)

post your pc config.
both of them are not good.


----------



## Newbie11 (Jul 20, 2014)

my specs:
processor : core i3 4130
ram : crosair vengence 8gb ddr3 1600mhz
motherboard : gigabyte h87n-d3h 
graphics card : nvidia gt520
hdd : segate 500gb
dvd writer : hp 24x


----------



## joshuac (Jul 21, 2014)

antec vp450p is much better than the two psus you listed


----------



## rijinpk1 (Jul 21, 2014)

Newbie11 said:


> my specs:
> processor : core i3 4130
> ram : crosair vengence 8gb ddr3 1600mhz
> motherboard : gigabyte h87n-d3h
> ...



get antec vp450p or seasonic ss400bt. if you wanna add a powerful gpu later(like gtx 760/280x or higher). then get seasonic s12ii 550/620.


----------



## Newbie11 (Jul 21, 2014)

Thanks ,
i am looking to buy nvidia gtx 660 , wll the seasonic s12ii 520 watts do or will i have to buy the 620 watts?
thanks again.


----------



## rijinpk1 (Jul 21, 2014)

520W is plenty for that card. you will be just fine.


----------



## ASHISH65 (Jul 21, 2014)

Newbie11 said:


> Thanks ,
> i am looking to buy nvidia gtx 660 , wll the seasonic s12ii 520 watts do or will i have to buy the 620 watts?
> thanks again.



Get Seasonic s12 520w.It is enough for any single gpu config


----------



## Newbie11 (Jul 22, 2014)

will antec vp450 do for gtx 660 or maybe vp500?


----------



## rijinpk1 (Jul 22, 2014)

Newbie11 said:


> will antec vp450 do for gtx 660 or maybe vp500?



antec vp450p will handle gtx 660. but for peace of mind, and if you are really tight on budget, then get antec vp550p.


----------



## Newbie11 (Jul 22, 2014)

rijinpk1 said:


> antec vp450p will handle gtx 660. but for peace of mind, and if you are really tight on budget, then get antec vp550p.



Thanks, i will go with antec vp550p it fits in my budget
but what advantage does the seasonic s12 ii 520 have over the antec vp550p?
also i am thinking of buying a coolermaster elite 431 plus cabinet is it good?


----------



## rijinpk1 (Jul 22, 2014)

seasonic unit uses highly reliable components(capacitors mainly) to make the psu. antec vp550p v2 is said to use highly reliable japanese caps(but the total output power is a little bit less!) whereas normal vp550p is not.
that cabinet is not good. poor cable management. what is your budget for cabinet? look at antec gx700.


----------



## Newbie11 (Jul 22, 2014)

rijinpk1 said:


> seasonic unit uses highly reliable components(capacitors mainly) to make the psu. antec vp550p v2 is said to use highly reliable japanese caps(but the total output power is a little bit less!) whereas normal vp550p is not.
> that cabinet is not good. poor cable management. what is your budget for cabinet? look at antec gx700.



my budget is about 4k


----------



## rijinpk1 (Jul 22, 2014)

then antec gx700 is a perfect choice.


----------



## Newbie11 (Jul 22, 2014)

rijinpk1 said:


> then antec gx700 is a perfect choice.


ok then ill go for it


----------



## rijinpk1 (Jul 22, 2014)

also look at antec gx900 if it fits your budget.


----------



## Newbie11 (Jul 22, 2014)

rijinpk1 said:


> also look at antec gx900 if it fits your budget.


ill go with the gx700 the gx 900 in over my budget


----------



## rijinpk1 (Jul 22, 2014)

Newbie11 said:


> ill go with the gx700 the gx 900 in over my budget



ok. no problem.


----------



## REDHOTIRON2004 (Feb 15, 2015)

rijinpk1 said:


> seasonic unit uses highly reliable components(capacitors mainly) to make the psu. antec vp550p v2 is said to use highly reliable japanese caps(but the total output power is a little bit less!) whereas normal vp550p is not.
> that cabinet is not good. poor cable management. what is your budget for cabinet? look at antec gx700.




Pardon me for continuing this thread again. But my question is related to this psu antec vp550p v2 only. Could you point me to any review for its v2 version where it shows what caps and components it is using as its quite different from v1 version.


----------



## topgear (Feb 16, 2015)

That's a very good question you have raised for which there's no correct answer. Nowadays PSU manufacturers first introduces a model, send it for review and when there's some good review floats around and they make some good sell they just silently changes some internal components to cut cost. Thus we get some lower quality psus which were higher of quality before. Often such psus gets a new revision number and often does not. Now which PSU manufacturer will do such act for which PSU models is mighty hard to tell.

On the plus side a new revision generally corrects the flaws of the previous revision and adds some little improvements. As a rule of thumb getting a higher model of a decent PSU manufacturer is always the safest bet or try to look for the OEM of a psu modem. If it's from a good OEM the build quality is also going to be nice. Another way is to look for feedback about a particular PSU of different forums if you have doubts.


----------



## REDHOTIRON2004 (Feb 16, 2015)

topgear said:


> That's a very good question you have raised for which there's no correct answer. Nowadays PSU manufacturers first introduces a model, send it for review and when there's some good review floats around and they make some good sell they just silently changes some internal components to cut cost. Thus we get some lower quality psus which were higher of quality before. Often such psus gets a new revision number and often does not. Now which PSU manufacturer will do such act for which PSU models is mighty hard to tell.
> 
> On the plus side a new revision generally corrects the flaws of the previous revision and adds some little improvements. As a rule of thumb getting a higher model of a decent PSU manufacturer is always the safest bet or try to look for the OEM of a psu modem. If it's from a good OEM the build quality is also going to be nice. Another way is to look for feedback about a particular PSU of different forums if you have doubts.



Ok, actually there are two major difference between v1 and v2 that I have been able to get after searching and reading every bit of information that I got my hands on. I will sum that up here.

1. The v2 version is haswell compatiable while v1 is not. 
2. The v2 version have 444 watts on 12volt rail instead of 540 watts on v1. Everything else is supposed to be same according to specs.

These are major differences. So, I am pretty sure that delta electronics(OEM manufacturer for both) must have made some significant changes). After going through a review of antec vp550f. I came to realize that it's more similar to the newer vp550p v2 version as they both have 444watts on 12 volt rail.

Now, I will put some opinions that I got after reading there reviews. Antec vp550p v1 had Japanese caps all over except primary samaxon which was rated higher at 450volts instead of 380volts. This had bad lower watt efficiency. But performed nicely at loads with consistent above 80% efficiency. It have some fan noice issue (40db) at higher loads.

Vp550f have a mix of caps. Had good lower watts efficiency. But was not as good as vp550p v1 when it comes to full load situation. 

Now, from those reviews I think that maybe vp550p v2 won't be having better caps than v1. But, definitely a better lower efficiency as its haswell compatiable. Also, I expect the fan problem to have been solved at higher loads(although, I couldn't find any reference to that)

I would like any other user or member to add his comments on this v2 version.


----------



## rijinpk1 (Feb 16, 2015)

i can not find any reviews for vp550pv2 other than this.
? ???? ??? ?? :: ????? ??. Antec VP550P V2 ????? .
antec advertises vp550pv2 as it uses heavy duty caps, and by seeing samxon caps on primary which is basically considered to be a 3rd tier company, i dont trust their words any more! atleast use of caps from teapo is preferred!


----------



## REDHOTIRON2004 (Feb 17, 2015)

rijinpk1 said:


> i can not find any reviews for vp550pv2 other than this.
> ? ???? ??? ?? :: ????? ??. Antec VP550P V2 ????? .
> antec advertises vp550pv2 as it uses heavy duty caps, and by seeing samxon caps on primary which is basically considered to be a 3rd tier company, i dont trust their words any more! atleast use of caps from teapo is preferred!



Good review, only the primary cap was mentioned and other part was missed. The thing to note here was that it's samaxon better than capsxcon used in corsair. Also, Its rated at 450 volts instead of 370 or lesser in other psu's.

Higher volt cap from 3rd tier is still better than lower volt cap from different company. Also, I guess that primary might not be engaged as much as secondary.

Other than that, I believe that at the it's still far superior than corsair low vs and cx series. They even use this crapson caps in there higher end psu as well. Seasonic is way over budget. As such for there is simply no one that provide such a solid product at 3-3.5k range.


----------



## rijinpk1 (Feb 17, 2015)

REDHOTIRON2004 said:


> Good review, only the primary cap was mentioned and other part was missed. The thing to note here was that it's samaxon better than capsxcon used in corsair. Also, Its rated at 450 volts instead of 370 or lesser in other psu's.


both samxon and capxon are 3rd tier companies. use of such caps on a very low end psu is admittable so as to save some costs, but using them on a model where manufacturers advertises it as a high end model is definitley not good! corsair should learn!


> Higher volt cap from 3rd tier is still better than lower volt cap from different company. Also, I guess that primary might not be engaged as much as secondary.


i would disagree. reliable output is better than fluctuating one for our own peace of mind!  secondary is connected  as output to the primary. if the primary sucks, you may not expect anything miracular on secondary.



> Other than that, I believe that at the it's still *far superior than corsair low vs and cx series.* They even use this crapson caps in there higher end psu as well. Seasonic is way over budget. As such for there is simply no one that provide such a solid product at 3-3.5k range.



i should  agree on the bold part. corsair has changed the internals of cx series to make it more worse over the years and even the failure rate was high. their customer support stood upto the expectation though. also seasonic ss400bt,500bt are good units and should be available under 3.5k.

- - - Updated - - -

thier s12 series are costly, but it is worth every penny you spend. seasonic usually never compromises on quality.


----------



## REDHOTIRON2004 (Feb 18, 2015)

rijinpk1 said:


> both samxon and capxon are 3rd tier companies. use of such caps on a very low end psu is admittable so as to save some costs, but using them on a model where manufacturers advertises it as a high end model is definitley not good! corsair should learn!
> 
> i would disagree. *reliable output is better than fluctuating one* for our own peace of mind!  secondary is connected  as output to the primary. if the primary sucks, you may not expect anything miracular on secondary.
> 
> ...



I would just comment on the bold part. Actually, the available reviews for those antec vp shows that they have a very solid output. There ripple management etc are very good. So, I guess that we can give them that benefit for using samaxon(higher volt) cap on the primary as it didn't changed the output quality. Although, I would have loved to see a Japanese cap on the primary as well. 

Regarding the seasonic. Yes ss400bt and 500bt are good units. But, they are too old and have been discontinued. That was the main reason I got with the newer Antec vp550p v2 which is haswell compatible as well.


----------



## rijinpk1 (Feb 18, 2015)

REDHOTIRON2004 said:


> I would just comment on the bold part. Actually, the available reviews for those antec vp shows that they have a very solid output. There ripple management etc are very good. So, I guess that we can give them that benefit for using samaxon(higher volt) cap on the primary as it didn't changed the output quality. Although, I would have loved to see a Japanese cap on the primary as well.


it may have. but for how long it can sustain, no one knows 


> Regarding the seasonic. Yes ss400bt and 500bt are good units. But, they are too old and have been discontinued. That was the main reason I got with the newer Antec vp550p v2 which is haswell compatible as well.


they are still available here.they discontinued this model on other countries, i think. not sure though.


----------



## The Sorcerer (Feb 19, 2015)

Check out CM G450M. Enhance or CWT OEM I believe.

Cooler Master G550M 550 W Review | techPowerUp


----------



## REDHOTIRON2004 (Feb 19, 2015)

rijinpk1 said:


> it may have. but for how long it can sustain, no one knows
> 
> they are still available here.they discontinued this model on other countries, i think. not sure though.



Well, I know one thing, that antec vp would be able to sustain and survive much longer than corsair vs and cx series. So, that would be enough for me in the same price point. Also, I would like to add that I have applied for +2year warranty for free as well, which would make it 4yrs on vp550p. So, it have been a pretty good deal for me.

And yes regarding seasonic, you can still find those models at some places. But, they are merely clearing there stocks hence the low price.
The only reason, I would advice against buying an obsolete unit is that you would get in all kind of problems once you get into RMA etc. Also, in computer industry newer is always better. So, there is no gurantee that those psu would work flawlessly with the newer parts. Or they would work at lower efficiency.
Eg haswell compatibility.


----------



## rijinpk1 (Feb 19, 2015)

REDHOTIRON2004 said:


> ``that antec vp would be able to sustain and survive much longer than corsair vs and cx series. So, that would be enough for me in the same price point. Also, I would like to add that I have applied for +2year warranty for free as well, which would make it 4yrs on vp550p. So, it have been a pretty good deal for me.


yep.
 even i applied for my vp450p an year back


----------

